
HTML5 vs Native Apps - Vikash
http://microreviews.org/html5-vs-native-apps/
======
ShawnJG
HTML5 will neither be as good or as bad as people expected to be, in my
opinion. While it does present a uniform architecture for development and
speed enhancements via access to hardware another more serious point is
overlooked. The US's Internet infrastructure. we are seriously outdated. Until
serious high quality high-speed penetration is achieved people well not put up
with spotty coverage and slow connection speeds. HTML5 will only thrive right
alongside native apps not instead of them, at least for the perceivable
future.

